# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  إلقاء الضوء على كتاب الأغاني للأصفهاني

## الجليس الصالح

الأغاني للأصفهاني
كتاب يتداوله كثير من القراء باعتباره مرجعاً تراثياً أدبياً ، مع كون هذا الكتاب به من الطآمات والمغالطات الشيء الكثير ، بل ولعل الكثير من القراء والباحثين لم ينتبه إلى ذلك أو أنه لم يمر على هذه المواضع
آمل أن نتعاون لجمع ما فيه من المصائب لنبين لم كان له غيرة ما في هذا الكتاب من مخالفات كبيرة

وقد سبق طرح المواضيع التالية في المجالس :

كتاب الأغاني لأبي الفرج الأصفهاني * طبعة دار الكتب المصرية 
http://alukah.net/majles/showthread....C3%DB%C7%E4%ED

كتاب الأغاني لأبي الفرج الأصفهاني...إعاد   رفع 
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread....C3%DB%C7%E4%ED

أين ذهب كتاب الأغاني 
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread....C3%DB%C7%E4%ED

ولم أر فائدة من إطالة النفس هناك حول الكتاب ، ورأيت أنه من الفضل أن يكون الحوار هناك بشكل موسع

----------


## الجليس الصالح

ولعل من أفضل ما كتب حول الكتاب في المشاركات السابقة بشكل علمي مشاركة الأخ الفاضل :



> الإخوة الأحباب : ينبغي التنبه إلى أن كتاب ((الأغاني)) لأبي الفرج الأصفهاني يعتبر كتاب أدب وسمر وغناء, وليس كتاب علم وتاريخ وفقه, وله مكانة عالية عند أهل الأدب والتاريخ, [( خطأ طباعي ، أقصد (( أهل الأدب وتاريخه )) ] وليس معنى ذلك أن يسكت عما ورد فيه من الشعوبية والكذب وقد قام الأستاذ الكريم وليد الأعظمي بتأليف كتابه القيم الذي سماه ((السيف اليماني في نحر الأصفهاني)) .
> وقد تناول الأستاذ وليد الأعظمي في كتابه هذا الحكايات المتفرقة التي تضمنها الكتاب والتي تطعن في العقيدة الإسلامية والدين الإسلامي, وتفضل الجاهلية على الإسلام وغيرها من الأباطيل.
> وقد طعن العلماء قديمًا في الأصبهاني ومن هؤلاء الخطيب البغدادي قال:
> ((كان أبو الفرج الأصفهاني أكذب الناس, كان يشتري شيئًا كثيرًا من الصحف, ثم تكون كل روايته منها)).
> نقل ابن كثير في البداية والنهاية (11/263/مكتبة المعارف- بيروت) عن ابن الجوزي أنه قال : ((ومثله لا يوثق بروايته, يصرح في كتبه بما يوجب عليه الفسق, ويهون شرب الخمر, وربما حكى ذلك عن نفسه, ومن تأمل كتاب الأغاني, رأى كل قبيح ومنكر)).
> وقال الذهبي في الميزان (3/124) : رأيت شيخنا تقي الدين ابن تيمية يضعفه, ويتهمه في نقله ويستهول ما يأتي به.
> لذلك يرجى من الإخوة الحذر عند مطالعة الكتاب ، بارك الله فيكم .





*حرر هذه المشاركة المشرف / علي أحمد عبد الباقي بناء على الاستشكال التالي في المشاركة رقم (7) من الأخ الفاضل أشرف بن محمد بارك الله فيه .*

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

رابط "أين ذهب كتاب الأغاني" لا يعمل للأعضاء، وقد كان يعمل عندما كان مجلس الشكاوى عام، وبعد أن أصبح مقصورا على كل عضو (خاص) أصبح لا يمكن أن يشاهد الموضوع إلا صاحبه فقط
هذا ما ظهر لي





[ بارك الله فيكم يا شيخ أشرف ، نقلت الموضوع إلى مكتبة المجلس ليتمكن الأعضاء من الاستفادة منه.]
علي أحمد عبد الباقي

----------


## الجليس الصالح

وهذا أبو الفرج الأصفهاني (ت 356 هـ) يؤّلف كتابه الضّخم <الأغاني> للوزير أبي الحسن محمّد بن الحسن المهلّبي.. ورغم أنّه كتاب أدب وشعر وليس كتاب تاريخ بالمعنى الاصطلاحيّ.. إلاّ أنّ هذا الكتاب كان تكأة المستشرقين والعلمانيّين وضعاف النّفوس في النّيل من تاريخ الإسلام وأهله.. وصار عمدة في تقييم التّاريخ الإسلاميّ.. وجلّ حجّتهم البالغة هذه القصص والحكايات التي ذكرها الأصفهاني عن المغنّيين وأهل الطّرب والمجون, حيث صار تاريخ السّلف الصالح إلى سنة 289 هـ عبارة عن مجموعة من المتاّمرين سفاكي الدماء.. ومجموعة من الحمقى همّهم القصف واللّهو.. هذا هو تاريخ الإسلام الذي قدّمه الأصفهاني للتاريخ لينال حُظوة آل بُويه.. ورغم أنّ أعلام المسلمين وأهل الحديث الموثوق في أمانتهم العلميّة قد فضحوا هذا الكتاب وحذّروا منه.. إلاّ أنّ هناك إصراراً عجيباً من قبل الدّارسين في هذا الزّمن من علمانيّين ومن على أشكالهم على الاعتماد عليه في كثير من تحليلاتهم المهترئة..

  فهذا الحفظ أبو الفرج بن الجوزي يقول عن الأصفهاني: "وكان يتشيّع ومثله لا يوثق بروايته، فإنّه يصرّح في كتبه بما يوجب عليه الفسق, وتُهّون شرب الخمر وربّما حكى ذلك عن نفسه ومن تأمّل كتاب الأغاني رأى كل قبيح ومنكر" 7(ابن الجوزي:  المنتظم ج6 ص40,41) وليس هذا رأي ابن الجوزي فقط بل جمهرة علماء الأمّة كالخطيب البغدادي وابن كثير وابن تيمية وغيرهم.. "وعلى كل حال فإنّ كتاب الأغاني كُتب في عهد آل بُويه، وتناول الغناء وما يتعلّق به مع أخبار شائنة منذ الجاهليّة إلى عهد الخليفة المعتضد بالله المتوفّى سنة 289 هجرية، وسكت عمّا بعد ذلك فهل انقطع الغناء؟ أم أنّه أراد أن يسكت قبل مجيء العهد البُويهي، لئلا يضطر إلى ذكر أشياء قبيحة لا يحسن ذكرها؟ لذلك نال الكتاب رضا آل بُويه، واتّفق مع رغبتهم وهواهم في تشويه تاريخنا، والدسّ والافتراء والكذب على آل البيت النّبوي الشّريف، وعلى الأمويّين، وعلى أعلام أمّتنا ولذلك كان عضد الدّولة البُويهي لا يفارق كتاب الأغاني"  8(السيف اليماني ص70).

http://www.forsan.net/honawahonak/reislamichistory.htm

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

قد أحلت في مشاركة سابقة على عدة مراجع، منها "موسوعة علماء التفسير واللغة ..." وقد أحالت الموسوعة على مراجع كثيرة يمكن الرجوع إليها منها كتاب الأعظمي

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

وينظر تصدير كتاب الأغاني

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

وأرجو أن يشرح لي الأخ الفاضل علي قوله:
( كتاب ((الأغاني)) لأبي الفرج الأصفهاني يعتبر كتاب أدب وسمر وغناء, وليس كتاب علم وتاريخ وفقه, وله مكانة عالية عند أهل الأدب والتاريخ ).اهـ
قال (ليس كتاب تاريخ) ثم قال (له مكانة عالية عند أهل التاريخ)
قال : (ليس كتاب علم)
نريد أن يشرح لنا وفقه الله مفهومه لـ "العلم"
وقوله (فقه)
لا أدري ما وجه إيراد هذه الكلمة هنا، فهي غريبة في هذا السياق
وقوله: (وله مكانة عالية عند أهل الأدب )
أصاب، فهم أهل الاختصاص، والقول قولهم

----------


## الجليس الصالح

ولعل ما لونته باللون الأحمر هو بالفعل أخطر ما في الكتاب
((حيث صار تاريخ السّلف الصالح إلى سنة 289 هـ عبارة عن مجموعة من المتاّمرين سفاكي الدماء.. ومجموعة من الحمقى همّهم القصف واللّهو.. هذا هو تاريخ الإسلام الذي قدّمه الأصفهاني))
((تشويه تاريخنا، والدسّ والافتراء والكذب على آل البيت النّبوي الشّريف، وعلى الأمويّين، وعلى أعلام أمّتنا ))

ما هو تصورك عن السلف ؟
توحيد ..صلاة ..عبادة ..استقامة ..زهد ..جهاد..الخ
لكن هذا الكتاب يقدم لك صورة مغايرة تماماً فهم عنده :
رقاصون ..مغنون ..مائلون ..مميلون 
وإن شئت فقل أيضاً :
رقاصات ..مغنيات ..مائلات ..مميلات ...الخ
فهل رسم الأصفهاني هذه الصورة لهذه الحقبة من التاريخ بناء على واقع ملموس وكان لسان حاله يقول لنا : نعم هذا هو جدي وجدي وهذه هي جدتي وجدتك !
لو كان صادقاً في دعواه لسملنا له ، ولكن كيف وهو ينقل صورة يخالف فيها أهل التاريخ ، ولكن كل أناء بما فيه ينضح ، وكل يرى بعينه لا بعين غيره .

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

(إلاّ أنّ هذا الكتاب كان تكأة المستشرقين والعلمانيّين وضعاف النّفوس في النّيل من تاريخ الإسلام وأهله.. ) إلخ
وهل يؤاخَذ الكتاب كمصدر من المصادر الهامة في الأدب العربي بجنابة "المستشرقين والعلمانيّين وضعاف النّفوس" ..
وإذا كان المرء حاطب ليل .. سيء القصد .. فهل سيكون "الأغاني" هو المصدر الوحيد له .. ؟!

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

ولتقف على قيمة الكتاب، انظر - غير ما ذكرته في مشاركة سابقة في موضوع "أين ذهب كتاب الأغاني" - أيضا:
"دراسة في مصادر الأدب" للدكتور الطاهر مكي، ص259-278.

----------


## الجليس الصالح

وحتى لا نذهب بعيداً ..نحن هنا لسنا بصدد تقييم الأصفهاني من الناحية الأدبية
أي لن ننتقد أسلوبه الأدبي وتذوقه لأدب والشعر ..الخ ، ولكن نقدنا على أساس تقييم لصحة الروايات التي ينقلها وتمحيصها وهدف هذا النقل ومغزاه
ربما يقول قائل : ولكن كتب التاريخ كلها أو معظمها بها مغالطات تاريخية ولا تسلم من نقد ، فتاريخ الطبري فيه من الروايات الضعيفة التي لا تسلم من النقد كذلك ، فلماذا تنقمون من هذا الكتاب خاصة ولا تنقمون من غيره ؟
قلت : ولكن هل كتاب البخاري وغيره التزم نقل الروايات الضعيفة والواهية عبر كتابه من أوله إلى آخره أم كان ينقل الروايات الصحيحة الكثيرة وبجوارها بعض الروايات الضعيفة ويسوق الكل - الصحيح والضعيف - بسنده المتصل .

ولمزيد من التوضيح لو نقل كاتب من كتاب التاريخ واقعة- وبالقطع لا أقصد الطبري هنا -   نحن نعلم يقينا كذبها ثم وضع لهذه القصة إسناداً عجيباً كأن يقول :
سمعت رجلاً يقول كذا ... ، أو قال : حدثني شيخ عن رجل يقول كذا ..، أو يقول : قالت جارية رأيت فلانة ترقص ..الخ
فهنا نتأمل في صنيعه هذا ؟ ما غرضه بمثل هذه القصة وإيرادها بهذا الشكل المقيت مع كونها مخالفة أو مغايرة لكل من عاصره ، بل ومخالفة للسمات الشخصية للمنقول عنه هذا أو عنها هذا القول أوالفعل ،فهل سنقبل سوء صنيعته تلك تحت زعم انه تاريخ أم سننتقده ونبين غرضه من إيراد هذا الكلام فهو إما يريد أن يطعن في فلان أو فلانة بغير حق أو يعدّل علان أو علانة بغير وجه !

وسأعرض بعض النماذج التي ذكرها الأصفهاني مع ذكر الجزء والصفحة حتى تتضح الصورة في أذهان القراء مستقبلاً إن شاء الله تعالى ، مع ذكر تعقيبي على تلك الروايات التي هي أشبه بالخرافات تحت مسمى الأدب

----------


## الجليس الصالح

> وإذا كان المرء حاطب ليل .. سيء القصد .. فهل سيكون "الأغاني" هو المصدر الوحيد له .. ؟!


لا طبعاً فكتاب الأغاني لن يكون هو مصدره الوحيد ، ولكنه سيكون أهم مصدر ، أو قل إن شئت هو مصدره الأول ، لأن من جاء بعده نقل عنه
بل للأسف تبين لي بما لا مجال للشك فيه أن الكثير من المعاصرين عندما يريدون أن يترجموا لبعض الشخصيات فإنما هم ينقلون من الأغاني نقلاً بدون تمييز أو تحقيق وكأنه منزّل بالرغم من كون هذه الترجمة فيها طعن في عدالة وديانة ومرؤة هذا الراوي أو تلك الراوية !
ولعل هذا وغيره أبينه فيما يأتي مستقبلاً ..فمازال في الموضع الكثير

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

بارك الله فيك
الدراسة الموضوعية التأصيلية المتكاملة المترابطة يصبو إليها كل باحث ودارس

وأنا قد أدليت بدلوي، وأكتفي بهذا
وأسأل الله ان ينفع بكم،
والسلام عليكم

----------


## الجليس الصالح

وليد الأعظمي.. بيت الشعر الممتد من طنجة لجاكرتا 
http://www.islamonline.net/arabic/fa...rticle01.SHTML

----------


## الجليس الصالح

> بارك الله فيك
> الدراسة الموضوعية التأصيلية المتكاملة المترابطة يصبو إليها كل باحث ودارس
> 
> وأنا قد أدليت بدلوي، وأكتفي بهذا
> وأسأل الله ان ينفع بكم،
> والسلام عليكم


وفيك بارك ..وآمل أن تتواصل معنا عبر المشاركات عبر مناقشة هادئة هادفة بدون صوت عال أو تعصب لأحد ، بل إتباعاً للحق حيث كان
وفقك الله

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

(بدون صوت عال أو تعصب لأحد ).اهـ
وهل رأيت مني ما أشرت إليه؟

----------


## الجليس الصالح

> (بدون صوت عال أو تعصب لأحد ).اهـ
> وهل رأيت مني ما أشرت إليه؟


عفواً يا أخي لا أقصد ذلك

أما أنت - بارك الله فيك - فكلامك أعلاه لم نجد فيه شيئاً من ذلك ، ولذا طلبت منك ((تتواصل معنا )) لأنك قلت ((أكتفي بهذا)) ، فرغبت ان تستمر معنا

بل هذا الكلام موجه لمن أراد أن يشارك معنا في هذه النقاشات حتى نصل لفائدة مرجوة

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا البيان، ورفع الإيهام
والتواصل معكم أنا الذي أسعى إليه، وأسأل الله أن يبارك في أوقاتنا جميعا

----------


## أسامة فتوح

جزاك الله خيرًا أيها الجليس الصالح، فمن لا يعرف الشر يكاد أن يقع فيه.
وكما أوضح ذلك حذيفة بن اليمان - رضي الله عنه - في الحديث:
{ كان الناس يسألون رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - عن الخير، وكنت أسأله عن الشر مخافة أن يدركني... } متفق عليه.
والله حسيبك.
ـــــ
أخي أشرف... حياك الله
أحببت جدًا فيك حبك للتراث وأهله... ولي تعليق (إن اتسع صدرك)
صاحب الكتاب متروك متهم في عدالته، فلا كرامة لما خلفه من وراءه.
وقد رأيت هنا في هذا المجلس، من يعزو إلى كتاب الأغاني هذا وكأنه مرجع معتمد.
فوجب التحذير لمعرفة الغث من السمين.
ـــــ
الإجتماع الذي أمر الله به وحث عليه رسوله، لا يأتي إلا بالاعتصام بالكتاب والسنة [وترك ما خالفهما من الأفكار المضلة والأقوال الفاسدة والمذاهب المنحرفة (وهذا الكتاب مرتعًا لمن أراد الطعن في السلف الصالح)].
ـــــ
أما من الناحية الأدبية، فهناك الأدب الإسلامي، وغير ذلك، كالأدب العربي الجاهلي، والأدب العربي (في كل عصر... كالعصر الأموي والعصر العباسي والعصر... إلى عصرنا الحالي).
فلئن صنف أدبيًا لَأُخْرِج من دائرة الأدب الإسلامي، وأُلحق بالأدب العربي.

بارك الله فيكم... والله أسأل لنا ولكم السلامة في الدين والدنيا والآخرة.

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

بارك الله فيك أخي الفاضل فتوح
أولا: الأصفهاني، متروك عند مَن ؟ وفي أي شيء تُرِك ؟
ثانيا: من عزى إلى "الأغاني" يرد السؤال التالي: ماذا عزى إليه، وفي أي شيء اعتمد عليه ؟

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

ثم ذكرت أخي الفاضل أنه يستعاض عنه بكذا وكذا
يقول الدكتور الطاهر مكي، ص261: (أجمع المؤرخون وأهل الأدب على أن "الأغاني" نسيج وحده في هذا الباب، وأن كل كتاب في الأدب جاء بعده كَلٌّ عليه).اهـ

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

قال ياقوت في "معجم الأدباء":
(لعمري إن هذا الكتاب لجليل القدر، شائع الذكر، جم الفوائد، عظيم العلم، جامع بين الجد البحت والهزل النحت، وقد تأملت هذا الكتاب وعنيت به، وطالعته مرارا وكتبت به نسخة بخطي في عشر مجلدات، ونقلت منه إلى كتابي الموسوم بـ "أخبار الشعراء" فأكثرت وجمعت تراجمه).اهـ

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

فإذا كان مصدر ياقوت الأصفهاني، فأنَّى لـيَ النزول ؟!
وهلم سحبا

----------


## أسامة فتوح

> بارك الله فيك أخي الفاضل فتوح
> أولا: الأصفهاني، متروك عند مَن ؟ وفي أي شيء تُرِك ؟
> ثانيا: من عزى إلى "الأغاني" يرد السؤال التالي: ماذا عزى إليه، وفي أي شيء اعتمد عليه ؟


وفيك بارك الله
أولاً: شروط العدالة يا رجل ! أظنك قرأت المشاركة قراءة سريعة.



> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة علي أحمد عبد الباقي  
> _وقد طعن العلماء قديمًا في الأصبهاني ومن هؤلاء الخطيب البغدادي قال:_
> _((كان أبو الفرج الأصفهاني أكذب الناس, كان يشتري شيئًا كثيرًا من الصحف, ثم تكون كل روايته منها))._
> _نقل ابن كثير في البداية والنهاية (11/263/مكتبة المعارف- بيروت) عن ابن الجوزي أنه قال : ((ومثله لا يوثق بروايته, يصرح في كتبه بما يوجب عليه الفسق, ويهون شرب الخمر, وربما حكى ذلك عن نفسه, ومن تأمل كتاب الأغاني, رأى كل قبيح ومنكر))._
> _وقال الذهبي في الميزان (3/124) : رأيت شيخنا تقي الدين ابن تيمية يضعفه, ويتهمه في نقله ويستهول ما يأتي به._


ثانيًا: الذي يترك لعدالته لا يصلح الاستشهاد بأقواله فضلاً عن الاستدلال بها.
سواء كان نصُا أو إجماعًا أو رواية... 
أما من الناحية الأدبية فقد يرى البعض الاستشهاد بالصيغ الأدبية والأساليب والتراكيب ونحوه... لا المضمون.
حفظنا الله وإياكم.

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

الأخ الفاضل 
قرأت مشاركة الشيخ عليّ منذ إرفاقها في المجلس وأعرضت عن الرد عليها في حينه
ويبدو أن أسئلتي التي قد وجهتها إليك لم تفهمها على الوجه ..

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

وأعتذر لأخي الفاضل الجليس الصالح وباقي الإخوة الفضلاء، فأتوقف هنا .. فقد أبنت عن وجهة نظري
وفي الحقيقة لا أستطيع المواصلة لضيق الوقت ..

----------


## أسامة فتوح

> الأخ الفاضل 
> قرأت مشاركة الشيخ عليّ منذ إرفاقها في المجلس وأعرضت عن الرد عليها في حينه
> ويبدو أن أسئلتي التي قد وجهتها إليك لم تفهمها على الوجه ..


أخي الحبيب
أحمد الله لك على هذا الإعراض فقد كان توفيق من الله لك، إذ أن المشاركة (نقول) عن: الخطيب البغدادي، ابن كثير، ابن الجوزي، الذهبي، ابن تيمية.
فالأدباء يمدحون نزار قباني كما مدحوا عنترة، فلا عجب أن يمدحوا صاحب الأغاني.
وفقنا الله جميعًا إلى ما يحبه ويرضاه.

----------


## حواري الرسول

####################

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

> أخي الحبيب
> أحمد الله لك على هذا الإعراض فقد كان توفيق من الله لك، إذ أن المشاركة (نقول) عن: الخطيب البغدادي، ابن كثير، ابن الجوزي، الذهبي، ابن تيمية.
> فالأدباء يمدحون نزار قباني كما مدحوا عنترة، فلا عجب أن يمدحوا صاحب الأغاني.
> وفقنا الله جميعًا إلى ما يحبه ويرضاه.


لإزالة إشكال أقول:
أنا أعرضت (أو تركت) عن الرد في حينه
ولكني رددت على مواطن الإشكال في مشاركة الشيخ علي وفقه الله بتاريخ اليوم (راجع المشاركة رقم 7)
وأنا إن لم أكن على يقين، فعلى غلبة ظن، أنك لم تفهَم الأسئلة التي قد وُجِّهَت إليك

ولا تعارض البتة بين نُقول الشيخ علي وفقه الله - والتي لا نجهلها بل قد اطلعنا عليها وزيادة قبل أن يكتبها - 
وبين قبول أئمة الأدب والنقد لكتاب الأصفهاني
مثلا
أئمة الحديث عندما يردون حديث الراوي، إنما يكون هذا الرد مبني على استقراء لمروياته، وبها يظهر دليل كذبه
أئمة الأدب والنقد، نفس الحال .. ما حَكموا على الأصفهاني بالجودة والمنزلة العالية، إلا بعد استقراء تراثه الأدبي .. 
فالتحقيق منهج علمي واحد في جميع العلوم .. في علم الحديث .. وعلم اللغة والأدب .. وهكذا
فالأصفهاني مصدر في الأدب .. متروك في رواية الأخبار
هذه النتيجة متآلفة .. وبها تتآلف أقوال أهل العلم في ترك الأصفهاني في جانب .. وقبوله في جانب آخر
وهذا هو العدل الذي أُمِرنا به
والله أعلم وأحكم

----------


## الجليس الصالح

> فالأصفهاني مصدر في الأدب .. متروك في رواية الأخبار


حسن ، وهذا ما أردنا إثباته ، فنحن لا ننازع في كون الرجل أديباً ، ولكن ما ألصقه باهل الإيمان من الإفك والبهتان فمردود عليه ، وهذا الأخير هو مناط البحث فقط !

----------


## أسامة فتوح

> وأنا إن لم أكن على يقين، فعلى غلبة ظن، أنك لم تفهَم الأسئلة التي قد وُجِّهَت إليك


بارك الله فيك، قد أبعدت النعجة، فنحن في واد وأنت في واد آخر.
فإن كنت تدعي الاستقراء، لوجدت إجابات واضحة، تفيد بأن الذين قد وضعوه في منزلته هذه عندك هم (الأدباء)، وإن كان منحطًا عند أئمة الدين.
والشيخ / عليّ، قد بَيَّن ذلك في مشاركته، وقد ألتبس عليك أقواله فأنظر...
وتمعن الفارق بين [ وليس كتاب علم وتاريخ وفقه ] و [ وله مكانة عالية عند أهل الأدب والتاريخ ]
ففرق الشيخ بين التاريخ المقصود به التاريخ الإسلامي، وبين تاريخ الأدب.
أين هذا الاستقراء الذي تدعيه - بارك الله فيك؟
وقلتَ:



> فالأصفهاني مصدر في الأدب .. متروك في رواية الأخبار


بل هذا مصطلح وإن كان لبعيدًا كل البعد عن حقيقته، فإن أردت الانصاف لقلت (مصدر في قلة الأدب).
ومتروك في رواية الأخبار بلا أدنى شك.
وإن كلامك في الرد على الشيخ... ما هو بِردّ على الشيخ... بل على أئمة العلم، فلم يدعي شيئًا من عنده... بل نقل عن أهل العلم والفضل.
ولا أظن أن أسلوب الإتهام ونحوه مفيد بين الأخوة، بل يلقيه الشيطان عليك ليوقع في النفس البغض بين الأخوة في الله... فأتركه - بارك الله فيك.
غفر الله لنا جميعًا.

----------


## الجليس الصالح

ما رأيكم في طه حسين ؟
هل يشك أحد أنه أديب ؟
نعم هو أديب ، ولكن ما موقفنا منه ؟
معلوم أنه صاحب كتاب الشعر الجاهلي وما فيه من زيغ وضلال 
فإن كان الرجل له أسلوب أدبي مميز ، ولكنه أخطأ ويجب أن نعلم الناس بخطأه
وبهذه المناسبة استطرد فأقول :
كنت عند أحد الأدباء في منزله منذ قرابة ربع قرن (أي بعد وفاة طه حسين بسنوات) ، وكان بينه وبين طه حسين خصومة (منذ أن كان طه حسين على قيد الحياة) بسبب كتابات الأخير فقال لي :
كل الناس تهاجم كتاب طه حسين ولكنهم لم يره فالكتاب قد صُدر من الأزهر بعد صدوره ولكن انا عندي نسخة صورتها من مكتبة لندن تعال أريك إياها
فأخذني لغرفة مكتبه وفتح الكتاب المصور وكان على غلافه بالفعل أختام مكتبة لندن ورأيت بعيني ما كتبه طه حسين :
" لو كان بيدي قلماً أحمر لصححت في القرآن الكريم"
" إن القرآن يحدثنا عن إبراهيم ولكن هذا لا يكفي لإثبات وجوده في التاريخ "
أو نحو ذلك مما يجعل المرء يشعر بالغثيان

لعل أحدهم الآن يصيح : إننا نتكلم عن الأغاني والأصفهاني فمابالكم عرجتم على طه حسين والشعر الجاهلي ؟
قلت : الخطب واحد ..فهذا أديب ونحن لا ننازع في ذلك ،  ولكننا نبحث موقف من الدين والتدين ، وإن كانت جريمة طه حسين تختلف عن جريمة الأصفهاني ، وفأن كان طه حسين يُسمى بـ ( عميد الأدب العربي) فبالرغم من ذلك انتقدناه  - من وجهة نظر دينية وليست أدبية - وسنظل ننتقده إلى يوم الدين ، فكذلك ربما يكون الأصفهاني من كبار الأدباء عبر التاريخ العربي ولكننا أيضاً سننتقده  - من وجهة نظر دينية وليست أدبية - كذلك !
لا أدري لماذا أخذنا الكلام وتنحى بمركبنا جانباً ، ولم نبدأ حتى الآن بإلقاء الضوء الفعلي على كتاب الأغاني ، ولكن فلنعتبر كل ما فات بمثابة تمهيد أو تقديم لما سيأتي إن شاء الله تعالى
وقد قدر الله أني كنت قد كتب بعض الأوراق تخص هذا الموضوع منذ سبع سنين ، وبحثت عنها هنا وهناك حتى وجدتها فسأعيد النظر فيها وأنشرها بين يديكم إن شاء الله تعالى .

----------


## أسـامة

بارك الله فيك أيها المناضل - وفقك الله تعالى.

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

أخي الجليس الصالح
طه حسين ليس بشيء .. ولو كان على الجادة .. فلن يخرج عن الأصول ومصادر الفن .. ولو لم يخرج ولزم الجادة .. فهو عندنا متأخر يُرجَع إلى مصادره وأصوله التي أخذ منها .. وهذا هو الفارق الهائل بين الأصفهاني وطه حسين  .. طه حسين حدَث نكرة ليس بشيء

----------


## الجليس الصالح

> الفارق الهائل بين الأصفهاني وطه حسين  .. طه حسين حدَث نكرة ليس بشيء


بالفعل كلامك سليم.. وإنما ذكرت هذا النكرة عرضاً

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

وأنت أخي الجليس الصالح، قد أشرت بارك الله فيك إلى أن ثلة من الأفاكين قد استغلوا ما في الأغاني من الكذب والزور للطعن في تاريخ الإسلام
فأقترح عليك بارك الله فيك .. أن تعرض لنا أشهر الأفائك التي أرادوا بها الطعن في الدين، وتشويه تاريخ المسلمين، مع نقدها على طريقة أهل الفن، وأسأل الله لكم التوفيق

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

> لا أدري لماذا أخذنا الكلام وتنحى بمركبنا جانباً ، ولم نبدأ حتى الآن بإلقاء الضوء الفعلي على كتاب الأغاني ، ولكن فلنعتبر كل ما فات بمثابة تمهيد أو تقديم لما سيأتي إن شاء الله تعالى
> وقد قدر الله أني كنت قد كتب بعض الأوراق تخص هذا الموضوع منذ سبع سنين ، وبحثت عنها هنا وهناك حتى وجدتها فسأعيد النظر فيها وأنشرها بين يديكم إن شاء الله تعالى .


من باب التذكير والفائدة، وإثـراء مراجع البحث، ينظر:
«الموسوعة الميسرة في تراجم أئمة ... والنحو واللغة» 2/1586-.... ، وفي حاشيتها جملة مراجع ومصادر 
«كتب حذر منها العلماء»: مشهور حسن، 2/24-...، وفي ثنايا حواشيه مصادر ومراجع 
«صاحب الأغاني أبوالفرج الأصفهاني: الرَّاوية»: محمد أحمد خلف الله. 
«أبوالفرج الأصبهاني وكتابه الأغاني»: محمد عبدالجواد الأصمعي.
«دراسة في مصادر الأدب»: الطاهر مكي، ص259-278.
«مقومات مناهج التأليف العربي في مقدمات المؤلفين»: هاني العمد، ص57-60.

هذا ما يحضرني الآن ..

----------


## شلاش

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا على طرحكم هذا الموضوع  وبحثه .
عندي مداخلة بسيطة  لأجل  ضيق الوقت عندي  ولي عودة  بعد ذلك .
مداخلتي هي :
إن كتاب  الأغاني  مصدر عظيم  من مصادر  أهل الإسلام  لايكابر في  ذلك عاقل , وهو من مراجعهم  المهمة  وذلك  لأسباب
1- أنه كتاب مسند
2- أنه مرجع من مراجع الحديث والآثار فهو يسندها 
3- أنه مرجع من مراجع التأريخ فقد ذكر كثيرا من الأحداث والحوادث
4- أنه مرجع من مراجع التراجم والرجال , فقد اعتمده  العلماء في كتبهم
5- أنه مرجع من مراجع اللغة العربية , مفرداتها وشواهدها .
6- أنه مرجع من مراجع  شعر العرب , فقد جمع شعر المتقدمين و المتأخرين .
7- أنه مرجع من مراجع  الأدب العربي وأخبار العرب وأيامهم .
فهذا الكتاب العظيم  , الذي ألفه  مؤلفه في خمسين سنة , لا نسقطه ونتركه  بمجرد أن شيخ الإسلام -رحمه الله- استهول أخباره , أو بجرح النوبختي الذي لايثبت , ونقول كما فال الذهبي  بعد أن ذكر كلام  شيخه و الجرح السابق  : لا أعلم  فيه جرحاً  إلا اختلاطه .
ونقول كما قال ابن حجر :والظاهر أنه صدوق .
ولم أرَ  من المتقدمين من تركه  أو أمر  بترك كتابه , وتلميذه الدارقطني  روى عنه  ولم يتركه  أو يتكلم فيه , وأدركه أبو نعيم الأصبهاني  ولم  يقدح فيه  بشيء .
ثم الأخبار المنكره عنده  تخضع  للدراسة والنقد , ففي غيره من الكتب المسندة  كثير من الطوام  والأوابد 
ولي عودة والله أعلم

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

(ونقول كما قال ابن حجر :والظاهر أنه صدوق ).اهـ

الأخ الفاضل شلاش
هذا ليس قول الحافظ ابن حجر، بل هو قول الذهبي

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

(وتلميذه الدارقطني روى عنه ولم يتركه أو يتكلم فيه )

أين روى عنه رعاك الله ؟
روى عنه في "غرائب مالك" 
وهذا دليل ماذا ؟

ثم هل مجرد الرواية أو ترك الكلام دليل على القبول ؟

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

قولك: (ونقول كما فال الذهبي بعد أن ذكر كلام شيخه و الجرح السابق : لا أعلم فيه جرحاً إلا اختلاطه .).اهـ

الذي جاء في "تاريخ الإسلام" من قول الذهبي تعليقا على قول شيخه شيخ الإسلام: (وما علمت فيه جرحا إلا قول ابن أبي الفوارس: خلط قبل أن يموت).اهـ
هذا هو نص العبارة
ثم تأمل قول الذهبي: ( يأتي بأعاجيب بحدثنا وأخبرنا .. وكان طلبه في حدود الثلثمائة، فكتب ما لا يوصف كثرة حتى لقد اتهم، والظاهر أنه صدوق).اهـ
تأمل: (اتهم) و: (يأتي يأعاجيب بحدثنا وأخبرنا )
أما قول الذهبي: (وما علمت فيه جرحا إلا قول ابن أبي الفوارس: خلط قبل أن يموت).اهـ
ماذا فيه ؟ غايته أنه لم يطلع على أقوال لأئمة النقد - أئمة الجرح والتعديل - في أبي الفرج الأصفهاني .. إلا قول ابن أبي الفوارس .. 
أما قول الذهبي: (والظاهر أنه صدوق).اهـ الذي يظهر والله أعلم أنه يريد أنه صدوق فيما ينقله من الآداب وأخبار العرب .. وهذا الذي أقوله محل بحث

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

...

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

ثم كونه مرجعا ومصدرا في رواية الأخبار وأيام العرب وغير ذلك مما لا ننكره .. هذا لا يعني قبول ما يُورِده في هذا المقام .. ثم أنا أتفق معك في قولك: (الأخبار المنكره عنده تخضع للدراسة والنقد , ففي غيره من الكتب المسندة كثير من الطوام والأوابد ).اهـ

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

ثم الكتاب جليل القدر، جم الفوائد، كما قال ياقوت، ولا ينازع في ذلك إلا جاهل أو متعالم لا يدري ما يخرج من رأسه ..


ثم قد أحلت في مشاركات سابقة على مليء، ومن أُحيل على مليء فليحتل

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

ثم قولك أخي الفاضل: (أو بجرح النوبختي الذي لايثبت).اهـ

خبر النوبختي أخرجه الخطيب، في تاريخه، قال: حدثني أبو عبد الله الحسين بن محمد بن القاسم بن طباطبا العلوي، قال: سمعت أبا محمد الحسن بن الحسين النوبختي يقول، فذكره.
فما دليل عدم ثبوت هذا الخبر عندك ؟

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

وقولك: (لا نسقطه ونتركه بمجرد أن شيخ الإسلام -رحمه الله- استهول أخباره ...).اهـ إلخ

لعمري، عجيب، وهل هذا قليل، وهل شيخ الإسلام المعلوم عنه سعة الرواية والتحري والضبط والإتقان، يتهم أحدا، أو يستهول أخباره، إلا نتيجة تحقيق علمي رفيع .. ثم هل شيخ الإسلام وحده الذي استهول أخباره واتهمه، فقد سبقه ابن الجوزي، وذكر بأنه لا يوثَق في روايته، ... إلخ

----------


## شلاش

[SIZE="5"][COLOR="Blue"]


> (
> روى عنه في "غرائب مالك" 
> وهذا دليل ماذا ؟
> ثم هل مجرد الرواية أو ترك الكلام دليل على القبول ؟



الأخ الفاضل أشرف
لا أظنك  تريد أن الدارقطني  روى عنه في هذا الكتاب  ليقدح فيه , ولا أظنك تريد أن مشايخ الدارقطني في هذا  الكتاب  ضعفاء , وهذا من باب إحسان الظن فيك .
إذاً اشرح  لي  يكون  دليلاً  على ماذا ؟
وهناك كتب في غرائب مالك  لعل شرحك يشملها , مثل غرائب مالك للبزاز , وغرائب مالك  لابن المقرئ (مخطوط) , وغرائب  مالك  لابن الجارود وللطبراني والخطيب وغيرهم كثير
ثم بعد ذلك , هل مجرد الرواية و ترك الكلام دليل على القبول ؟ 
أقول : نعم , وذلك لأمور عند أهل الحديث
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أنه شيخه ولقيه 
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أنه روى عنه عدة أحاديث
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أنه لم يتعرض له  وهذا له اعتبار عند أهل الحديث  وخصوصاً من إمام في الجرح والتعديل  ومعرفة الرجال والعلل .
قال ابن حجر : روى الدارقطني في (غرائب مالك) عدة أحاديث  عن أبي الفرج الأصبهاني ولم يتعرض له . اهـ
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  من هم أعلم  بالرجل وكتابه  لم يذكروا  ما تنقله  عن ابن الجوزي ومن أتى بعده لم  يحفل بقوله
وجرحه.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  رأيت العلماء عموما  لايتورعون في النقل عنه , رويات و تراجم وأدب , فعلى ماذا  يدل ؟ اشرح  جزيت خيرا .
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   ختاماً  كيف تقول متروك  -ولم تسبق في ذلك-  وتقبل نقله ؟
إما أن يكون ضعيفاً  -عندك -  فترد روايته ونقله  وكتابه  الأغاني وغيره  , أما أن تنتقي تقبل  هذا وترد هذا  -فلم يسبقك أحد من العالمين ,  اذكر واحدا معتبرا  فقط قال بذلك في أبي الفرج
وإما أن تقبل روايته  كما صنع علماء الحديث و أهل العلم عموما , فالحافظ ابن حجر  يحسّن حديثه , فهل كتابه مردود جملة لأن مؤلفه أبو الفرج ؟؟ فهذا  قولك . أو تفصّل وتهدم قولك السابق . 
جزاك الله خيرا , ولي عودة إن شاء الله
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  حبذا لو جمعت الأسئلة في مشاركة واحدة  وليس كل سؤال في مشاركة حتى نستفيد

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

> الأخ الفاضل أشرف
> لا أظنك تريد أن الدارقطني روى عنه في هذا الكتاب ليقدح فيه , ولا أظنك تريد أن مشايخ الدارقطني في هذا الكتاب ضعفاء , وهذا من باب إحسان الظن فيك .
> إذاً اشرح لي يكون دليلاً على ماذا ؟
> وهناك كتب في غرائب مالك لعل شرحك يشملها , مثل غرائب مالك للبزاز , وغرائب مالك لابن المقرئ (مخطوط) , وغرائب مالك لابن الجارود وللطبراني والخطيب وغيرهم كثير
> ثم بعد ذلك , هل مجرد الرواية و ترك الكلام دليل على القبول ؟ 
> أقول : نعم , وذلك لأمور عند أهل الحديث
>  أنه شيخه ولقيه 
>  أنه روى عنه عدة أحاديث
>  أنه لم يتعرض له وهذا له اعتبار عند أهل الحديث وخصوصاً من إمام في الجرح والتعديل ومعرفة الرجال والعلل .
> قال ابن حجر : روى الدارقطني في (غرائب مالك) عدة أحاديث عن أبي الفرج الأصبهاني ولم يتعرض له . اهـ


أشرح لك يكون دليلا على ماذا
الدارقطني ذاك الإمام رحمه الله، أعرض عن الرواية عن أبي الفرج الأصفهاني، إلا في "غرائب مالك"، وفي هذا دلالة، فمعلوم أن الأصل أو الغالب على أحاديث الغرائب أنها أحاديث فوائد أو أحاديث مناكير، ونستطيع أن نضع احتمالا بأنَّ جملة الأحاديث التي رواها الدارقطني من طريق الأصفهاني أن يكون البلاء والنكارة من جهته. 
ثم أنت مطالَب إذا احتججت برواية الدارقطني له، بأن تُورِد الأحاديث التي رواها الدارقطني من طريقه، وننظر فيها، هل وافق فيها الأصفهاني الناس، أم أنه أخطأ، وأتى بمنكر. أما مجرد عدم التعرض فلا يعد دليلا على الاحتجاج أو التقوية.
ثم قول الحافظ (لم يتعرض له) مجمل، فقد يقول الدارقطني  في "غرائب مالك" عقب الحديث مثلا: باطل، أو موضوع. ولا يذكر البلاء مِن مَن لظهور وجه البلاء .. (وأضع الأصفهاني في هذه الدائرة).

ونعم إذا كان جملة شيوخ الدارقطني في "غرائب مالك" من شاكلة الأصفهاني، فكلهم ضعفاء ..

يتبع

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

قولك: (من هم أعلم بالرجل وكتابه لم يذكروا ما تنقله عن ابن الجوزي ومن أتى بعده لم يحفل بقوله
وجرحه.).اهـ
مَن تقصد بـ : (من هم أعلم بالرجل وكتابه ) ؟ أمِن علماء الحديث هم ؟ 

ثم أُرشِدكَ إلى أن الحافظ ابن كثير نقل مقالة ابن الجوزي، في ترجمة الأصفهاني من "البداية" وسكت عليها ..

قولك: (رأيت العلماء عموما لايتورعون في النقل عنه , رويات و تراجم وأدب , فعلى ماذا يدل ؟ اشرح جزيت خيرا .).اهـ
يدل على أنه منهج مسلوك، وجادة مطروقة، كان ماذا ؟!

قولك: (كيف تقول متروك -ولم تسبق في ذلك-).اهـ
أنا مسبوق أخي الفاضل، قال النوبختي: (كان أبو الفرج الأصبهاني أكذب الناس).
قال ابن الجوزي: لا يُوثَق بروايته
اتهمه شيخ الإسلام في نقله
قال الذهبي: يأتي يأعاجيب بحدثنا وأخبرنا 
وذكر بأنه قد اتُّهِم 

وهو قد اعترف على نفسه بشرب الخمر .. فكيف لا يكون متروكا في مجال الأخبار

قولك: (وتقبل نقله ؟).اهـ
أقبل نقله في الأدبيات، لإجماع أهل الفن على أنه مصدر فيها ..

أما قولك: (أما أن تنتقي تقبل هذا وترد هذا -فلم يسبقك أحد من العالمين , اذكر واحدا معتبرا فقط قال بذلك في أبي الفرج).اهـ
هذا منهج أخي الكريم، فإن لم يبلغك، فهذا ليس ذنبي بارك الله فيك


قولك: (وإما أن تقبل روايته كما صنع علماء الحديث و أهل العلم عموما , فالحافظ ابن حجر يحسّن حديثه , فهل كتابه مردود جملة لأن مؤلفه أبو الفرج ؟؟ فهذا قولك . أو تفصّل وتهدم قولك السابق .).اهـ
أولا: ماذا تعني بقولك: (تقبل روايته كما صنع علماء الحديث و أهل العلم عموما )
ماذا تعني بالقبول هنا ؟
ثانيا: مَن هم علماء الحديث الذين قبلوا حديثه ؟ وأين حديثه الذي قبلوه واحتجوا به ؟

قولك: (ابن حجر يحسّن حديثه).اهـ
اثبت العرش

قولك: (فهل كتابه مردود جملة لأن مؤلفه أبو الفرج ).اهـ
يُؤخَذ من كتابه ويُترَك .. ويَخضع كتابه للنقد أيضا .. وقد تقول: إذا كنت تقول بأنه متروك في الأخبار فلماذا نُخضعه للنقد ؟ أقول: منهج النقد منهج عام يخضع له الثقة الثبت .. والكذاب الأفاك .. فلعل الثقة الثبت يَهِم ويخطيء .. ولعل الكذاب الأفاك يَصدق

----------


## شلاش

> أما قول الذهبي: (وما علمت فيه جرحا إلا قول ابن أبي الفوارس: خلط قبل أن يموت).اهـ
> ماذا فيه ؟ غايته أنه لم يطلع على أقوال لأئمة النقد - أئمة الجرح والتعديل - في أبي الفرج الأصفهاني .. إلا قول ابن أبي الفوارس .. 
> أما قول الذهبي: (والظاهر أنه صدوق).اهـ الذي يظهر والله أعلم أنه يريد أنه صدوق فيما ينقله من الآداب وأخبار العرب .. وهذا الذي أقوله محل بحث


أخي الفاضل
تحليلك هنا وشرحك خطأ
والذي ظهر لك خطأ آخر
فالذهبي  قد  وقف على أقوالهم في أبي الفرج وذكرها في الميزان (3/124) ثم أنصف الرجل , كما هي عادة  أهل العلم والفضل .
أمّا قولك  صدوق إنما هي في الأخبار والأدب  فهذا ظن لايغني من الحق شيئا , ثم  مع احترامي تناقض , ثم هو مردود  بقول الذهبي في موضع آخر .
قال الذهبي في السير(16/202) :قلت : لا بأس به .اهـ
ولي عودة على بقية  مداخلاتك إن شاء الله

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

بارك الله فيك
سأدع الرد إلى أن تفرغ

----------


## عصام البشير

الحمد لله
أحببت أن أستأذنكم في إضافة يسيرة، كنت قد ذكرتُها في ملتقى أهل الحديث على هذا الرابط:
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showth...C8%E5%C7%E4%ED
وهي قولي هناك:
(وتلخيصا لما يمكن الاتفاق عليه في هذا الموضوع أقول:
- كتاب الأغاني من كتب الأدب فينبغي أن يتعامل معه بطريقة مغايرة لما يتعامل به مع كتب السنة مثلا.
- كتاب الأغاني فيه كثير من الأدب والشعر واللغة وهذه أمور نافعة لطالب العلم بلا ريب، وفيه أيضا شيء من الفجور والفسق والسخف. وأشده كلامه عن بعض الصالحات بما يستحيى من ذكره.
- ليس الأمر المذكور آنفا خاصا بكتاب الأغاني بل أغلب كتب الأدب كذلك، ومع ذلك ما زال العلماء الأجلة يطالعونها ويرجعون إليها في مجال الشعر والأدب.
- خصوصية كتاب الأغاني أمران: أولهما أنه ينقل الروايات بالإسناد (وهذا قد يشترك معه فيه كتب أدبية أخرى) وهذا يعطيه هيبة خاصة عند غير المتمرسين بعلوم الحديث، وثانيهما أن الطاعنين والمتشككين والعلمانيين في هذا العصر يرجعون إليه ما لا يرجعون إلى غيره، ويناطحون برواياته روايات كتب السنة المعتبرة. وقد قرأت لطه حسين من ذلك شيئا عجيبا، لا أستحضر الآن موضعه.
- أما طلبة العلم الأقوياء فلا ضير عليهم من قراءة مثل هذا الكتاب، فإنهم قادرون على التمحيص، وأما غيرهم فالفرار منه أولى وأسلم بلا ريب.
- الأصبهاني - فيما أرى - صدوق في الرواية، لا يتعمد الكذب. وهذ الحكم كونتُه من قراءتي الكاملة لكتاب الأغاني، ولكتاب مقاتل الطالبيين. والأدلة على ذلك كثيرة. نعم، هو حاطب ليل، لا يميز الصحيح من السقيم، لكن الله قد جعل لكل شيء قدرا، والرجل لا يعدو أن يكون أديبا، فليس محدثا ولا حافظا. قد يقال أيضا إن عنده تشيعا، لكن العبرة بنقد رواياته وتمحيصها.
والله أعلم).
وفي الرابط المذكور فوائد أخرى ..
أبو محمد.

----------


## الجليس الصالح

> - كتاب الأغاني فيه كثير من الأدب والشعر واللغة وهذه أمور نافعة لطالب العلم بلا ريب، وفيه أيضا شيء من الفجور والفسق والسخف. وأشده كلامه عن بعض الصالحات بما يستحيى من ذكره.


نعم بارك الله فيك ، صدقت ، وهذا ما قصدته من المشاركة في هذا الموضوع .

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

جزاك الله خيرا يا أبا محمد البشير على مشاركتكم، ثم دلالتكم على هذا الرابط المفيد، الذي لم أطلع عليه إلا الساعة، فبارك الله فيكم، ولي عودة إن شاء الله تعالى ويسَّر

----------


## الجليس الصالح

ما في ملتقى أهل الحديث على الرابط الذي وضعه الأخ البشير
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showth...C8%E5%C7%E4%ED




> يقول الأصفهاني: "إن سكينة قد اغتمّت غما شديدا لتوبة ابن سريج واقلاعه عن الغناء، وتوسطت خادمها أشعب لاستخراجه من عزلته واستقدامه ليُسمعها ولو صوتا واحدا.. وبذل أشعب العجائب من حيله إلى أن أكره التائب على زيارة سيدته فجاء به، ودخلا عليها.. وجعلت تعاتبه على جفائه.. وتحدثا ساعة ثم استأذنها ابن سريج بالانصراف، فأبت عليه ذلك وراحت تطوقه بالموانع التي لا قِبَل له باختراقها":
> تقول السيدة - بزعم الأصفهاني – "برئتُ من جدي إن أنت برحت داري ثلاثا، وبرئت من جدي إن لم تغنِّ إن خرجت من داري شهرا، وبرئت من جدي إن أقمت في داري شهرا إن لم أضرِبك لكل يوم تقيم فيه عشرا، وبرئت من جدي إن حنثت في يميني أو شفَّعت فيك أحداَ.." ولا داعي للتوقف على هذه البراآت، بل هذا اللغو الذي يعزوه إلى حفيدة رسول اللّه دون حياء ليجعل منه مواثيق تُلزم المغني بالنكوص عن توبته وبالعودة إلى ماضيه الشيطاني نزولا على رغبتها.
> 
> بإزاء هذه العزائم الغريبة لم يستطع ابن "سريج فكاكا من الأسر إلا بإرسال صوته ببعض الألحان تحلة للقسم فاندفع يغني:
> أستعين الذي بكفيه نفعي ورجائي على التي قتلتني
> ورقت الطاهرة لهذا المغني فجعلت تذكره بفضائل الصبر، وفي غمار النشوة أخرجت دملجاً من ذهب كان في عضدها وزنه أربعون مثقالا وأقسمت عليه إلا أدخله في يده، ومن ثم بعثت بأشعب إلى عزة الميلاء تدعوها للمشاركة في هذه المناسبة.
> ولما جاء دور هذه القينة غنت بأبيات من شعر عننزة، فأعجب ابن سريج بما سمع وأبدى استحسانه غناءها، وترجمت السيدة مشاعرها بأن ألقت إلى القينة بالدملج الآخر!.
> واستمرت المناسبة ثلاثة أيام أغرقت الدار بما فيها ومن فيها من الجواري والمطربين في جو من البهجة المذهلة. ولم يستطع عبيد التملص من مأزقه حتى عاد فغنى بأمر السيدة، واختار لذلك أبياتا تلوِّح بمشكلته، فدعت لكل من عزة وابن سريج بحلة ثم أذني لهما بالانصراف، وهي تقول للمغني: قد علمت ما أردت بهذا وقد شفعناك.. وإنما كانت يميني على ثلاثة أيام.. فاذهب في حفظ اللّه وكلاءته..


هذه الفقرة تحديداً على التي أثارتني حين قرأتها منذ سبع سنوات ، ولذا قررت البحث حول الكاتب والكتاب ، ولذا أيضاً كانت هذه المشاركة .
أعوذ بالله من كذب الكذابين الذين يقعون في أعراض آل بيت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ويتعرضون لهم بما لا نقبله نحن على أقل واحدة من خدماتنا ولا أقول بناتنا ، والله المستعان على ما يصفون ! هل تتبرأ السيدة الطاهرة سكينة ؟ ومِن مَن ؟ من جدها الذي هو أفضل خلق الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم ؟ ومن أجل ماذا ؟ من أجل مغني اعتزل وهي تريد أن تصحح له افكاره عن اعتزال الفن بل ولتضيف معه امرأة أخرى ؟ بل وتصرّ أن يببيت عندها في بيتها ثلاث ليال ؟ 
ياقوم أهذا هو أدبكم ؟! إن كان هذا هو أدبكم فأين عقولكم ؟
وليّ نقد  علمي على هذه الرواية وعلى غيرها يأتي إن شاء الله ولن أكتفي بالكلمات الإنشائية والعبرات الرنانة ، وإن كنت أظن أن عور هذه الخرافات واضح لكل لذي لب !

----------


## أسـامة

بارك الله فيكم... خلاصة الأمر:
الرجل:
الرجل عند أهل الحديث ... متهم (والإتهام في عدالته وضبطه)
الرجل عند أهل الأدب...... أديب ذو مؤلف أدبي تراثي ضخم.
الكتاب:
عند أهل الحديث... مصدر تشويه وتزييف للحقائق وإشاعة الفسوق.... لروايته المناكير والاختلاط.
عند الأدباء... مصدر لأشعار العرب فيما قبل الإسلام وأمور قد لا يتوصل إليها إلا به.
الرجل في ميزان الشريعة:
رجل لا يوثق بمثله، وتركه وترك كتاباته من باب معاملة المبتدع حتى يكون زجرًا له ولأمثاله ومن نحا نحوه.

----------


## الحلم والأناة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
إلى كل من يدافع عن الكتاب

هل تأذن لأبنائك المراهقين بقراءته

أم هل ترضى أن تُرى متصفحا للكتاب أمام من يحترمك أو أنت قدوة له 

خصوصا تلك الصفحات المغرقة في الجنس والشذوذ (وما أكثرها)

وأنا أعتب على الإخوان في التراث لإدراجه هو ومحاضر الأدباء ضمن الجامع الكبير

مع تركهم لكتب كثيرة مهمة

----------


## شلاش

أخي أشرف رعاك الله
لم أتنبه  للمشاركتين  الأخيرتين  لك  قبل  تعقيبي الأخير , وبعد أن  قرأتهما  أردتُ  أن  أنسحب وأخرج  بهدوء  من الموضوع  وذلك بعد التحية  والاستغفار , ثم  استخرتُ الله   وعزمتُ إن شاء الله على  إكمال  نقد  مداخلاتك  السابقة  فقط  , ثم  بعد ذلك الرجوع إلى  كتابيّ  الأعظمي و مشهور - فهما المليء الذي  تحيل عليه -  ووضعهما  في  الميزان , وتبيين ما فيهما خلط  وظلم وجهل .
وقد أفادنا  الأخ عصام البشير  برابط  للموضوع  في ملتقى أهل الحديث  , وقرأت كلام الأخوة الأفاضل  من طلبة العلم  والمشايخ  وهو جيّد , فيه الموافق وفيه المخالف , وسوف أذكر  إن شاء الله  جوانبَ أخرى  غير التي ذكرها الأخوة  حتى نثري  النقاش  ونستفيد و نفيد .
وعلى من أراد المداخلة و المناقشة  في هذه المسألة  أن  يبتعد عن  القَناعات و النتائج المُسبقة  والتي  يجتهد للاستدلال  لها  ,  بل عليه  أن يتبع الدليل والحجة , ويتبع سبيل المؤمنين , فإن جُل من تكلم في هذه المسألة  إمّا أن يكون مقلداً يسطّر كلاماً مكروراً ممجوجاً , وإمّا أن يكون منساقاً لعاطفته –وهو يظنه نقداً- وإمّا أن يكون مجاملاً للآخرين , ومنهم من وفق  للصواب والسداد –جعلنا الله وإياكم منهم –
ومقامي هذا ليس تمجيداً للمؤلف وكتابه أو دعوة إلى  المفضول وترك الفاضل , إنما هو دفاع عنه وعن كتابه , لما فيه من الأحاديث والآثار والتراجم  ولأن أهل العلم جعلوه من المراجع في هذه الثلاثة العلوم  السابقة , بله اللغة والشعر والأدب ,  وعذراً  للانقطاع  وتباعد  فترات الرّد   وذلك  لأسباب  الانشغال وضيق الوقت , والله أعلم

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

قولك أخي شلاش: (كتابيّ الأعظمي و مشهور - فهما المليء الذي تحيل عليه ).اهـ

ليس هما المليء الذي قد أحلت عليه، بل جزء من كل
ثم إني لا أملك نسخة من كتاب الأستاذ الأعظمي
وليس إحالتي على مصادر، القناعة بكل ما فيها
وأنا قد قلت أنني لن أرد عليك فيما يتعلق بجديد نقداتك المتعلقة بمداخلاتي، إلا بعد أن تفرغ

وأنا في انتظارك

----------


## شتا العربي

في بعض الدول العربية قامت هناك مراكز قوى كان لها تأثيرها في الحكم ومع العصر الحديث ودخول الديمقراطية والانحلال الغربي بدأ الحديث عن حرية جهات بعينها حتى عادت مراكز القوى بشكل آخر

الأمر نفسه يتكرر في مثل هذا الموضوع

فالأغاني مصدر من المصادر الأدبية فيما يرى البعض ولكن حسبما يرى البعض أيضًا ننكر على الأصفهاني ما في كتابه من إفك وبطلان لكن يبقى كتابه كتاب أدب كبير فيما يرى البعض

وفي نفس الوقت ستجد نفس البعض المذكور ينكر رواية حيدر حيدر الأفاك السوري المعاصر الذي كتب روايته الأدبية (وليمة لأعشاب البحر) فسب فيها الدين والقرآن الكريم.

أنا حقيقة لا أدري ما هو السبب الوجيه الذي جعل هذا البعض يفرق (في عمله) بين أن يقوم بعض الأفاكين بسب الدين وتشويه تاريخ المسلمين وأعلامهم بنفسه كما فعل حيدر حيدر أو ينقل ذلك عن غيره ويتعمَّد إبرازه في كتابه كما فعل الأصفهاني في الأغاني

محصلة النهاية في المسألتين واحدة من حيث تشويه أعلام المسلمين والنيل من دينهم ومقدساتهم بشكل أو بآخر.

ثم الذين يقولون بأن كتاب الأغاني كتاب أدب هل يرجعون إليه في كتبهم المؤلفة في الأدب؟ أم تراهم يرجعون إليه في كل كتاب وكل قضية؟

لقد رأينا المعاصرين يرجعون لكتاب الأغاني في كل شيء حتى في الكتب الشرعية فهناك الكثير والكثير ممن يرجعون لكتاب الأغاني لأبي الفرج الأصفهاني في الترجمة للرواة أو في معرفة تواريخ وسيرة بعض الأشخاص والأعلام أو في تحقيق قضية تاريخية أو غيرها

بل نادرًا جدًا ما يرجع المعاصرون لكتاب أبي الفرج الأصفهاني في تخصصه الذي يزعمون له والذي هو الأدب فيما يقولون 

نادرًا جدا ما يرجع إليه المعاصرون في الأدب إذا ما قارنَّا ذلك بحجم رجوعهم إليه في بقية القضايا فسيكون مقدار الرجوع إليه في قضايا الأدب من النادر جدا مقارنة بغيره

بل هناك من يرى في الرجوع لهذا الكتاب براعة أو شمولية أو تندرا على الناس بأنه رجل مطلع ومثقف ثقافة موسوعية فيما يزعمون

فالكلام على الأغاني للأصفهاني ينبغي أن يصدر من هذا الواقع الأليم وليس من واقع نظري لا يمت للعمل المعاصر بصلة

الغريب أن الإسلاميين الذين ينجرون خلف دعوى الإنصاف (والإنصاف مطلوب وننادي به ولا ننكره أبدا) يغالون في الإنصاف حتى يخرجوا عن حد الإنصاف فيذهبوا للنقل من كتاب الأصفهاني مما يؤدي إلى تغرير الجيل بهذا الكتاب واقتدائه بهؤلاء الذين ينقلون من الكتاب

فلابد من وقفة مقارنة واقعية (وليست نظرية) عن قيمة ومنزلة الكتاب في الناس من جهة وعن قيمة ومنزلة الكتاب العلمية من جهاته كلها

وليس من المعقول ولا المقبول عقلا ولا شرعا أن يُمجّد كتاب في الأدب لا يحتوي من الأدب على 1% واحد من مائة مما يحتوي عليه من إفك وافتراء وتضليل وتشويه للتاريخ

وهذا هو سر اهتمام الغرب بهذا الكتاب كغيره من كتب الضلال أمثال كتب الشيعة والصوفية التي ينشرها الغرب ولا ينشر كتب المسلمين الحقة كتب أهل السنة والجماعة لأن الغرب معنيٌّ في الأساس بتشويه الدين فينشر ما من شأنه أن يشوه الدين ويعتمد في دراساته على ما يشوه الدين

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

أخي الفاضل شتا العربي،
مع تقديري لك أخي الكريم، كلامك يخلو من العلميَّة، والحَيدة، والتحقيق، بل هو إلى الخبط والخلط أقرب.

----------


## شتا العربي

> أخي الفاضل شتا العربي،
> مع تقديري لك أخي الكريم، كلامك يخلو من العلميَّة، والحَيدة، والتحقيق، بل هو إلى الخبط والخلط أقرب.


جزاكم الله خير الجزاء وبارك فيكم وأورثكم الفردوس الأعلى


شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ...

----------


## أسـامة

> أخي الفاضل شتا العربي،
> مع تقديري لك أخي الكريم، كلامك يخلو من العلميَّة، والحَيدة، والتحقيق، بل هو إلى الخبط والخلط أقرب.


أخي الحبيب أشرف...
كلام الأخ الحبيب شتا جاء تعقيبًا على الكثير من المشاركات والطرح، فإن وصفت كلامه بالخلو من العلمية (لعدم النقل) والحيدة (لأنه يرى هذا الكاتب منحرف)، والتحقيق (لعدم الجمع بين قولي العلماء والأدباء) - فهو ليس خبط ولا خلط كذلك.... بل تعقيب وضعه في موضعه بناء على كلام بعض اهل العلم ومشاركات الأخوة... وهذا لاعتبارات:
1- قد طرح أقوال كلا القولين، فالتعقيب لا يقدح في القول لينال منه.
2- الحيدة: (الرجل وضيعًا عند أئمة الدين - فهذا موقف الدين) ، (إن كان عظيمًا عند الأدباء - فهذا موقف الأدب) والحيدة لا تعني الجمع للتغاير والتباين.
3- التحقيق: رجل فاسق وكتاب مجون راعى فيه صاحبه الناحية الأدبية وصيغها.

وأخيرًا:
رجاء من الأخ أشرف: بيان موقفك من الكاتب والكتاب بإيجاز وإيضاح؟

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

ستقتصر مشاركاتي على الأخ الفاضل شلاش

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

أما موقفي فقد وقف عليه كل مَن قرأ العربية ...
ولا أزيد على ذلك

----------


## أسامة بن الزهراء

[quote] وأخيرًا:
رجاء من الأخ أشرف: بيان موقفك من الكاتب والكتاب بإيجاز وإيضاح؟

بارك الله فيك أخي أسامة
لكن الأخ له كل الحق في طرح رأيه ما دام مبنيا على أدلة علمية

----------


## أسـامة

> بارك الله فيك أخي أسامة
> لكن الأخ له كل الحق في طرح رأيه ما دام مبنيا على أدلة علمية


وفيك بارك الله يا شيخ / أسامة... 
ولكن لأمور... تابع معي حفظك الله:
ـــــــ


> وحتى لا نذهب بعيداً ..نحن هنا لسنا بصدد تقييم الأصفهاني من الناحية الأدبية
> أي لن ننتقد أسلوبه الأدبي وتذوقه لأدب والشعر ..الخ ، ولكن نقدنا على أساس تقييم لصحة الروايات التي ينقلها وتمحيصها وهدف هذا النقل ومغزاه.


هذا الهدف لصاحب الموضوع.



> يقول الدكتور الطاهر مكي، ص261: (أجمع المؤرخون وأهل الأدب على أن "الأغاني" نسيج وحده في هذا الباب، وأن كل كتاب في الأدب جاء بعده كَلٌّ عليه).اهـ


خروج عن الهدف للموضوع.



> قال ياقوت في "معجم الأدباء":
> (لعمري إن هذا الكتاب لجليل القدر، شائع الذكر، جم الفوائد، عظيم العلم، جامع بين الجد البحت والهزل النحت، وقد تأملت هذا الكتاب وعنيت به، وطالعته مرارا وكتبت به نسخة بخطي في عشر مجلدات، ونقلت منه إلى كتابي الموسوم بـ "أخبار الشعراء" فأكثرت وجمعت تراجمه).اهـ


خروج ثاني عن الهدف.



> فإذا كان مصدر ياقوت الأصفهاني، فأنَّى لـيَ النزول ؟!
> وهلم سحبا


خروج ثالث عن الهدف.



> ولا تعارض البتة بين نُقول الشيخ علي وفقه الله - والتي لا نجهلها بل قد اطلعنا عليها وزيادة قبل أن يكتبها - 
> وبين قبول أئمة الأدب والنقد لكتاب الأصفهاني
> مثلا
> أئمة الحديث عندما يردون حديث الراوي، إنما يكون هذا الرد مبني على استقراء لمروياته، وبها يظهر دليل كذبه
> أئمة الأدب والنقد، نفس الحال .. ما حَكموا على الأصفهاني بالجودة والمنزلة العالية، إلا بعد استقراء تراثه الأدبي .. 
> فالتحقيق منهج علمي واحد في جميع العلوم .. في علم الحديث .. وعلم اللغة والأدب .. وهكذا
> فالأصفهاني مصدر في الأدب .. متروك في رواية الأخبار
> هذه النتيجة متآلفة .. وبها تتآلف أقوال أهل العلم في ترك الأصفهاني في جانب .. وقبوله في جانب آخر


هذا رابع خروج عن الهدف.



> فنحن لا ننازع في كون الرجل أديباً ، ولكن ما ألصقه باهل الإيمان من الإفك والبهتان فمردود عليه ، وهذا الأخير هو مناط البحث فقط !


إعادة تأكيد للهدف.
ـــــــنحن الآن نكتب في (المجلس الشرعي) عن كتاب من ميزان الشرع.
فاقحام الأدباء لا يحسن في شيء كهذا... بل أئمة الدين، والاصرار على إدخال الأدباء أمر غير حميد.
وجاءت نتيجته سيئة حتى قيل:


> إن كتاب الأغاني مصدر عظيم من مصادر أهل الإسلام لايكابر في ذلك عاقل , وهو من مراجعهم المهمة


وهذا الأخ بكلامه قد جعل الموضوع رأسًا على عقب.
ثم قال الأخ الكريم / أشرف



> أقبل نقله في الأدبيات، لإجماع أهل الفن على أنه مصدر فيها ..


هذا لك، وإن كنت لا أرى صحة هذا الإجماع فلم يذكره أحد من قبل هذا.



> كتاب الأغاني فيه كثير من الأدب والشعر واللغة وهذه أمور نافعة لطالب العلم بلا ريب، وفيه أيضا شيء من الفجور والفسق والسخف. وأشده كلامه عن بعض الصالحات بما يستحيى من ذكره.


جزاك الله خيرًا على المشاركة النافعة الهادئة.



> نعم بارك الله فيك ، صدقت ، وهذا ما قصدته من المشاركة في هذا الموضوع .


إعادة تأكيد للهدف، أدام الله على صاحبها حسن الخلق.
ثم جاءت مشاركة الشيخ / الجليس الصالح بعدها نقلاً عن مشاركة الشيخ / سليمان الخراشي



> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سليمان الخراشي 
> _يقول الأصفهاني: "إن سكينة قد اغتمّت غما شديدا لتوبة ابن سريج واقلاعه عن الغناء، وتوسطت خادمها أشعب لاستخراجه من عزلته واستقدامه ليُسمعها ولو صوتا واحدا.. وبذل أشعب العجائب من حيله إلى أن أكره التائب على زيارة سيدته فجاء به، ودخلا عليها.. وجعلت تعاتبه على جفائه.. وتحدثا ساعة ثم استأذنها ابن سريج بالانصراف، فأبت عليه ذلك وراحت تطوقه بالموانع التي لا قِبَل له باختراقها":_
> _تقول السيدة - بزعم الأصفهاني – "برئتُ من جدي إن أنت برحت داري ثلاثا، وبرئت من جدي إن لم تغنِّ إن خرجت من داري شهرا، وبرئت من جدي إن أقمت في داري شهرا إن لم أضرِبك لكل يوم تقيم فيه عشرا، وبرئت من جدي إن حنثت في يميني أو شفَّعت فيك أحداَ.." ولا داعي للتوقف على هذه البراآت، بل هذا اللغو الذي يعزوه إلى حفيدة رسول اللّه دون حياء ليجعل منه مواثيق تُلزم المغني بالنكوص عن توبته وبالعودة إلى ماضيه الشيطاني نزولا على رغبتها._
> 
> _بإزاء هذه العزائم الغريبة لم يستطع ابن "سريج فكاكا من الأسر إلا بإرسال صوته ببعض الألحان تحلة للقسم فاندفع يغني:_
> _أستعين الذي بكفيه نفعي ورجائي على التي قتلتني_
> _ورقت الطاهرة لهذا المغني فجعلت تذكره بفضائل الصبر، وفي غمار النشوة أخرجت دملجاً من ذهب كان في عضدها وزنه أربعون مثقالا وأقسمت عليه إلا أدخله في يده، ومن ثم بعثت بأشعب إلى عزة الميلاء تدعوها للمشاركة في هذه المناسبة._
> _ولما جاء دور هذه القينة غنت بأبيات من شعر عننزة، فأعجب ابن سريج بما سمع وأبدى استحسانه غناءها، وترجمت السيدة مشاعرها بأن ألقت إلى القينة بالدملج الآخر!._
> _واستمرت المناسبة ثلاثة أيام أغرقت الدار بما فيها ومن فيها من الجواري والمطربين في جو من البهجة المذهلة. ولم يستطع عبيد التملص من مأزقه حتى عاد فغنى بأمر السيدة، واختار لذلك أبياتا تلوِّح بمشكلته، فدعت لكل من عزة وابن سريج بحلة ثم أذني لهما بالانصراف، وهي تقول للمغني: قد علمت ما أردت بهذا وقد شفعناك.. وإنما كانت يميني على ثلاثة أيام.. فاذهب في حفظ اللّه وكلاءته.._





> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الجليس الصالح
> هذه الفقرة تحديداً على التي أثارتني حين قرأتها منذ سبع سنوات ، ولذا قررت البحث حول الكاتب والكتاب ، ولذا أيضاً كانت هذه المشاركة .
> أعوذ بالله من كذب الكذابين الذين يقعون في أعراض آل بيت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ويتعرضون لهم بما لا نقبله نحن على أقل واحدة من خدماتنا ولا أقول بناتنا ، والله المستعان على ما يصفون ! هل تتبرأ السيدة الطاهرة سكينة ؟ ومِن مَن ؟ من جدها الذي هو أفضل خلق الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم ؟ ومن أجل ماذا ؟ من أجل مغني اعتزل وهي تريد أن تصحح له افكاره عن اعتزال الفن بل ولتضيف معه امرأة أخرى ؟ بل وتصرّ أن يببيت عندها في بيتها ثلاث ليال ؟ 
> ياقوم أهذا هو أدبكم ؟! إن كان هذا هو أدبكم فأين عقولكم ؟
> وليّ نقد علمي على هذه الرواية وعلى غيرها يأتي إن شاء الله ولن أكتفي بالكلمات الإنشائية والعبرات الرنانة ، وإن كنت أظن أن عور هذه الخرافات واضح لكل لذي لب !





> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أسـامة
> التحقيق: رجل فاسق وكتاب مجون راعى فيه صاحبه الناحية الأدبية وصيغها.

----------


## أسـامة

يا أخوة - بارك الله فيكم... هذا الطلب من واقع المشاركات السابقة.
إقحام الأدباء في هذا الشأن لتحسين الكتاب ووضعه من مصادر العلم، أمر خطير جدًا... 
أي أدب هذا الذي يرمي آل رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم؟؟؟
أي أدب هذا الذي يقول صاحبه ببراءة الحفيدة عن الجد الذي هو كفر صريح... كما قال تعالى { فلما تبين له أنه عدو لله تبرأ منه } فهل يتبرأ من رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم- مسلم؟ لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله.
هل وصف الكتاب بأنه أحد المصادر هو الحث على إقتناء هذا المصدر؟ كيف لا وهو مصدر مهم؟ -على حد وصف المدافعين عنه-
والله إنه لأسوء على الإسلام من كتابات اليهود والمستشرقين... أين دينكم الذي تدين لله به؟
لا نريد الاستعراض، فيقول قائل: أنا أعرف الصحيح من السقيم والمقبول من المردود
هذا استعراض وفهو ليس بمصدر أصلاً من مصادر المسلمين...
وإن كان مصدرًا لما يسميه أهله بالأدب والأدب برىء منه، فوالله لا يتساوى عند المسلمين وغيرهم من أهل الكتاب والكفار والمشركين.
فلا هو أدب إسلامي... فنقول باعتباره... ولا هو مصدر إسلامي في الأصل.
فالصحيح: أنه مصدر للنيل من الإسلام... أفلازلتم تدافعون عنه؟
لئن كان هناك من لايزال يدافع عنه... فأيّ ظن يكون فيه؟
الله شهيد علينا... والله يعلم ما تصنعون

----------


## شتا العربي

> فلا هو أدب إسلامي... فنقول باعتباره... ولا هو مصدر إسلامي في الأصل.
> فالصحيح: أنه مصدر للنيل من الإسلام...


أحسنتم حفظكم الله وبارك فيكم وأورثكم الفردوس الأعلى

أولا: الأدب ليس صنما تباح على عتباته القرابين وتذبح الشريعة والتاريخ الإسلامي لأجله.

ثانيًا: الكتاب إنما اشتهر في عصرنا خاصة بفعل المستشرقين وأعداء الدين وهذا يظهر بالمقارنة العلمية الجادة التي يعرفها الخبير بهذه الأمور

فنحن إذا ما قارنا بين عصور ما بعد الأصفهاني وحتى الآن سنجد أن شهرة الكتاب في عصرنا قد فاقت غيره من العصور من جهة الاستحسان والرجوع إليه والتندر على الأصحاب بالاطلاع عليه وهلم جرا

وعلى من أراد معرفة هذا أن يراجع بنفسه لأن سرده مما يطول لي ولا أجد لذلك الوقت الكافي لتدوينه خاصة مع بطء الكتابة على الجهاز لمثلي.

ثالثًا: كل علمٍ خرج على الشريعة فليس بعلمٍ أصلا فالأدب إن خرج عن الشريعة لا يجوز تعلمه كما أن السحر لا يجوز تعلمه لكونه خارجا عن نطاق الإباحة الشرعية
فكل علمٍ خرج عن نطاق الإباحة الشرعية فلا يجوز تعلمه.

هذا هو الأصل.

ولا يعكر على هذا جواز تعلم لغة الكفار لأن اللغة في أصلها عمل نافع ومفيد وليس عملا محرما لكن لا يجوز تعلم طريقتهم في صناعة لحوم الخنازير لأن الخنزير محرم في شرعنا

فلابد من التفريق بين المسائل وعدم الخلط بينها.

وضبط قواعد الضرورات والمباحات والحاجات ونحوها من القواعد المهمة في استنباط هذه المسائل والوقوف على الحق فيها.

رابعًا: الرجل فاسق ماجنٌ متهمٌ في دينه ونقْله والأدب أو اللغة كالرواية في ضرورة الاعتماد على النقل الصحيح غير المنحول أو المتهم صاحبه في نقله ودينه اتهامًا ظاهرًا واضحًا.

وقد يعتمد أهل اللغة على المجاهيل في نقل اللغات لكنهم لا يعتمدون على الكذابين والمتهمين في تأصيل الأدب واللغة وإنما قد يستمعون إليهم فيما يعرفه أهل اللغة من غير طريق هؤلاء الكذابين المتهمين الماجنين.

لأن الأصل في لغة العرب وأدبياتها السماع لا المنحول المتهم في نقْله.

خامسًا: طريقة الاحتجاج بالكتاب تكون فيما هو معروفٌ مشهورٌ صحيحٌ من غير طريقه شرعا ولغة وتاريخا وهذا لا يقدر على التحقُّق منه إلا فذ مُلِمٌّ وليس كل من هب ودب يقدر على هذا.

وهذا من ضمن الأسباب الكثيرة التي تقف خلف ندرة العزو والإحالة إلى هذا الكتاب في المصنفات المعتمدة للأئمة بعده في كافة المجالات حتى في الأدب.

سادسًا: وهو المهم: ما هو معنى الأدب؟ لابد من تحديد معناه ليعرفه الناس جيدًا لأن هذا هو الذي يحدث الخلط في عقول الناس دائما.

وبعبارة وجيزة جدًا أقول بأن الأدب في معناه المعاصر الحاضر يختلف تماما عنه قديما.
فأدب القدماء كان يعني الأدب الشرعي وأصول المروءات والشهامات والوقوف على أشعار العرب وأنسابهم وأيامهم وتواريخهم ونحو هذا من الأمور المفيدة.
ولهذا كان الخلفاء يرسلون أبناءهم لتعلُّم الأدب.

ولم يكن فيه أدب الأصفهاني ولا غيره من الفاسقين الماجنين الذي كتبوا خدمة للرافضة ومذهبهم.

أما الأدب في عصرنا ومفهوم حاضرنا فهو خال تماما من هذا كله بل لا يمت للشرع بصلة الآن فقد أضحى الأدب الآن عبارة عن القصة القصيرة والطويلة والروايات الماجنة والأفلام العاهرة وقصص السب في ذات الله عز وجل أو في دينه وشرعه أو النيل من مقدسات الإسلام.

وأصبح عميد الأدب من يرى تغيير اللغة العربية وتغيير الآذان بالعربية والتصحيح في القرآن كما يعطى جائزة في الأدب من يسب الله ورسله وأولياء الله وصحابة نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم.

هذا هو الأدب في مفهومه المشهور المتداول في عصرنا هذا.

فهل ستقدمون الكتاب ليحتج به كمصدر في (الأدب) هكذا!.

----------


## شلاش

أخي الفاضل أشرف
نرجع إلى بحثنا العلمي  , والذي نتكلم فيه بالحجج  والبراهين  ,  ونسير  على جادة  أهل  العلم  , بعيداً عن  عواصف العواطف و عَجاج  اللَّجاج  , حتى لا يكثِّّر النقطة من  يمرّ  بنا .
سوف أردّ  إن شاء الله  في هذه المداخلة على قولك :
خبر النوبختي أخرجه الخطيب، في تاريخه، قال: حدثني أبو عبد الله الحسين بن محمد بن القاسم بن طباطبا العلوي، قال: سمعت أبا محمد الحسن بن الحسين النوبختي يقول، فذكره.
فما دليل عدم ثبوت هذا الخبر عندك ؟
قلت :
كان الأولى بك  أخي الفاضل  أن تذكر  بقية الخبر  حتى  ينكشف لك وجه  الصواب    .
تاريخ بغداد ج13/ص339
حدثني أبو عبد الله الحسين بن محمد بن القاسم بن طباطبا العلوي قال سمعت أبا محمد الحسن بن الحسين النوبختي يقول كان أبو الفرج الأصبهاني أكذب الناس كان يدخل سوق الوراقين وهي عامرة والدكاكين مملوءة بالكتب فيشتري شيئا كثيرا من الصحف ويحملها إلى بيته ثم تكون رواياته كلها منها قال العلوي وكان أبو الحسن البتي يقول لم يكن أحد أوثق من أبي الفرج الأصبهاني
أولاً : هذا خبرٌ واحد , وهو من طريق العلوي , ينقله عن شيخيه , فلا تأخذ  نصفه وتدع نصفه الآخر .
ثانياً : أن النوبختي  وهو الرافضي المعتزلي الرديء المذهب , ليس ممن يعتمد قوله في الجرح والتعديل .
ثالثاً : أنّ أبا الفرج لم يسلم من الرافضة أيضاً , فلو  رجعت إلى كتب الشيعة  , وعلى سبيل المثال ((روضات الجنات))  لوجدتهم  يشكّكون  في صدق  تشيعه , ويظهر لي أن ذلك بسبب ما في كتابه من مدح للصحابة والسلف _ فلقد قرأت كتاب الأغاني كاملاً أكثر من مرة فلا  يمرّ أبو الفرج على ذكر عمر بن الخطاب إلا ترضى عليه  إلا ما ندر  ولذكره مكارم الأخلاق عنهم_
رابعاً : أن هذا الجرح لم يرضه  العلوي ولا الخطيب  فلقد عقّب  العلوي  بذكر توثيق  البتي له  , ونقلَ هذا التعقيب  الخطيب , ومعلوم  عند  أهل  العلم  أنهم غالباً  يعقبون بالراجح  , ويظهر ذلك جلياً عند أهل الحديث  , فهم  يذكرون  الراجح بعد المرجوح  مباشرة  , والصحيح بعد الخطأ رأساً , وذلك تنبيه منهم أن السابق  مرجوح أو خطأ , كما صنع مسلم –رحمه الله-  في صحيحه وغيره من الأئمة
خامساً : أن كتب الرجال وخصوصاً التي  عنيت بمن تكلم فيه سواء  كان الجرح مقبولاً  أو مردوداً , مثل الميزان ولسان الميزان , لم ترفع بقول الرافضي رأساً  ورأت  أن كلامه من المرجوح المردود , وهذا فهم صحيح لما سبق , ومعلوم أن  كتب الاختصاص  تقدم  على غيرها من كتب التواريخ  وغيرها .
سادساً : أن الخطيب  لم يأخذ بهذا  الجرح  , فقد روى من طريق أبي الفرج  في (تاريخ بغداد) أحاديث مرفوعة  للنبي  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:   وآثاراً عن الصحابة  وقصصاً  وتصحيحاً في الأنساب  والأسماء  وأقرّه ولم ينتقده .
سابعاً : أن الخطيب روى من طريقه  في بقية كتبه  وفي مسائل هامة  مستشهداً ومستدلاً  بما رواه , وعلى سبيل المثال لا الحصر 
في كتابه (الجامع)(2/14) أثراً  في كيفية رواية الحديث 
و روى في (الجامع) (2/167) أثرا في ما ينبغي  لطالب علم الحديث الاشتغال به .
وروى في (شرف أصحاب الحديث) أثراً يذكر فيه من شرف أهل وأصحابه .
أخي الفاضل لي عودة إن شاء الله  في الرد على بقية مداخلاتك , مثل كلام ابن الجوزي وتحسين الحافظ لحديثه وغيرها ,جزاك الله خيراً على سعة صدرك

----------


## الجليس الصالح

لقد وجه الأخ : أشرف بن محمد 
دعوة للأخ شلاش للحوار العلمي حول الأصفهاني صاحب "الأغاني" 
فمن أن أراد أن يتابع ما بينهما يتفضل مشكوراً على الرابط :
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=9183

----------

